

Unglue.it has launched. Crowdfunding for creative commons ebooks. - gluejar
https://unglue.it/

======
gee_totes
I don't get it... why does it cost $7,500 to make an ebook?

~~~
ayelton
It doesn't cost $7,500 to make it. The book exists; we're proposing to make it
_free to everyone on earth_ , forever, with Creative Commons licensing. The
$7,500 is to compensate the author for potential loss of royalties -- make it
worthwhile for them to give it to the world.

Thanks for asking questions; it helps us to communicate better.

~~~
gee_totes
Oh whoa, totally misunderstood the site. I would suggest keeping this
definition:

 _unglue (v. t.) 1. To pay an author or publisher in full, up front, for
publishing a Creative Commons ebook._

At the top of the site (had to click through a few times to find it)

~~~
ayelton
Thanks! I will be writing a proper About soon, and it really helps to have
feedback from people who haven't been following us and talking to us for
months. Turns out my brain is too everywhere-all-at-once on launch day for me
to write coherent sentences right now, but it'll be coming soon.

